# Impossible d'installer Freetype



## tistou19 (24 Avril 2010)

Bonjour,
Voila, je dois installer Freetype, mais là, rien n'y fait il m'est impossible d'installer cette bibliothèque.   Pourtant j'ai réussi à mettre à jour autoconf et automake  , ce qui m'était indispensable. Est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?  
Merci


----------



## boninmi (24 Avril 2010)

Qu'est-ce que tu as essayé de faire ? Dis ce que tu as téléchargé exactement, ce que tu as fais ensuite, qu'est-ce qui bloque exactement. Toutes la doc a l'air en anglais, il semble éventuellement possible de compiler du code source (mais pas obligatoirement semble-t-il). Il faut le compilateur C qui est dans les XCode de Mac OS X DVD2 je pense. Mais une recherche sur le web donne 36000 liens, par exemple:

http://www.siteduzero.com/forum-83-417871-p1-comment-installer-freetype.html

ou

http://freetype.darwinports.com/

sans compter sur ce forum

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/freetype-freetype2-232222.html


----------



## tistou19 (25 Avril 2010)

J'ai essayé ces trois forums mais rien.

Tout d'abord j'ai téléchargé FreeType, la dernière version sur le serveur FTP de GNU (ftp://ftp.gnu.org). Ensuite, je me suis rendu par le terminal dans le répertoire de freetype. Là, j'ai fait un "./configure && make && make install", mais rien..

J'ai aussi essayé : "./configure --prefix=/usr && make && install"
et aussi
"./congure

make

make install"

Mais toujours rien...


----------



## boninmi (25 Avril 2010)

tistou19 a dit:


> J'ai aussi essayé :
> 
> make
> 
> ...


Rien, ça veut dire quoi. En Unix, pas de message = commande réussie.
Si tu observes quelque chose du genre:

```
imac-de-tistou19:~ titsou$ make
imac-de-tistou19:~ titsou$
```
c'est que la commande make a marché et qu'il te reste à aller voir dans le répertoire où tu es (commandes Unix ou via le finder) ce qui s'est passé. Si ça se trouve ton utilitaire y est et est opérationnel.


----------



## tistou19 (25 Avril 2010)

Je n'ai pas relevé d'erreur en effet lors de l'installation, mais après redémarrage la bibliothèque n'est toujours pas installé.


----------



## bompi (25 Avril 2010)

Sans un _sudo_ ça ne peut pas être installé.
On peut faire _configure_ et _make_ mais pas _make install_.

Note qu'en utilisant MacPorts ou Fink ça devrait rouler tout seul [ces méthodes ont quelques inconvénients mais beaucoup d'avantages].

Je déplace côté UNIX car cela ne regarde pas le forum OS X.


----------



## tistou19 (25 Avril 2010)

J'ai déjà eu l'ocasion d'utiliser Fink mais par erreur. J'ai en effet utiliser un sudo su... Il n'y a pas d'autres moyens que Fink que je n'aime pas forcément beaucoup  ... ?


----------



## Fingah (25 Avril 2010)

sudo su ????

tu dois juste utiliser sudo pour lancer l'opération en tant que root
et que veux tu dire par la bibliothèque n'est pas installée après re-démarrage (il n'y pas besoin de re-démarrer) ?

si à l'issue de la commande make tu n'as pas d'erreurs c'est que la compilation est réussie; ensuite la librairie doit etre qq part dans le répertoire des sources

make install déplace tout ça mais tu dois (comme tu l'as fait) utiliser --prefix

tu devrais donner plus d'infos parce que là c'est flou


----------



## tistou19 (25 Avril 2010)

Je n'ai pas besoin personnellement de cette bibliothèque. Par contre la bibliotèque SDL_TFF en a besoin. Je sais qu'elle n'a pas été installé puisque SDL_TFF ne peut pas être compilé... Je vais tout simplement installer Fink et ajouter le packet. Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Fingah (25 Avril 2010)

oui mais là encore tu ne donne pas beaucoup d'infos

normalement quand tu installes un soft ou librairie avec un dépendance tu peux toujours passer un flags du genre --with-freetype=chemin_freetype

peut être que simplement tu n'indiques pas le bon emplacement pour freetype car si tu n'a pas d'erreur à la compilation de freetype c'est que la librairie est bien compilée (l'installation en soi est juste une copie des fichiers compilés)


----------



## tistou19 (25 Avril 2010)

C'est bon, je n'avais pas expliquer le contexte, mais freetype etait en faite bien installer, mais mon problème de compilation relève du fait que la bibliothèque ne gère pas le 64bits.. voial tout. Grand merci...


----------



## Fingah (26 Avril 2010)

ok ... j'ai deja eu des pbs similaires

des fois en jouant avec les variables compilateurs et l'option -m ca peut passer (par exemple CC="gcc -m64" et autres)

sinon il faut tout compiler en 32bits (-m32)

bon courage


----------

